# Why Amplifier goes into protect



## mario.1786 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, i just installed a new amplifier on my car, well actually this would be the second one that i installed, the reason i installed two is because the first one i installed, as soon as i turned it on it went into protect, so i returned it and got another one, but the second one did the same thing. my question is, What could be causing this problem???


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Short on the wires (dont forget your speaker wires) or its overheating.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i agree with it possibly being a short, it could even be speakers that have too low of an ohm load. you'll need to get a meter, and check the wires you're connecting into the amp. you didn't mention if this is a 2 or 4 channel amp, or if you have it bridged or not, but, run a meter across the positive and negative wires that you are connecting to each channel, and see if the ohm load is within tolerances.

most medium range amps expect 4 ohms, whereas some high performance amps can handle going all the way down to a half ohm. (almost as low as a coathanger wire!)

if you could, please list the brand and model of the amp, as well as the brand and model numbers of the speakers, and explain the layout you're using to connect them.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

your ground is not secure. if you grounded down to an adjacent piece of metal, make sure to take some sand paper and sand it down to the bare metal to make a good contact for the ground.


----------

